
Ask HN: Share an interesting article you’ve read recently - hieunc229
Can you share an interesting article you’ve read recently?<p>Tech, startups, lesson would be nice.
======
exolymph
Not exactly what you asked for, but I have a personal subreddit where I
collect interesting links:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sonyasupposedly/](https://www.reddit.com/r/sonyasupposedly/)

~~~
hieunc229
Nice! Thanks for sharing though

